# "Horror Stories" forum locked pending review.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2005)

Recently, activity in this forum has greatly increased, and with that increase has come a large number of complaints.  While we examine the threads involved we have locked this forum to new postings.

 In addition, concerns have been raised over potential "fraud" busting, ignoring staff directives and blatent disrespect.

 We are revising our credential check policies to better address the needs of our members and MartialTalk.

 We apologize for the inconvenience.

 - MT Admin Team.


----------

